# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Now Gus Leaves

## moonstorm

Mohammed George yesterday agreed to leave EastEnders after six years as gormless street sweeper Gus Smith.

His departure "by mutual consent" follows a turbulent year in which he was suspended following a rowdy bust-up outside a diner with his girlfriend.

A bbc spokeswoman said: "As the character did not have any big plots coming up it was agreed Mohammed would leave.

"He is in talks with the BBC about other projects."

Gus was first in Albert Square in 2002 and has spent most of his time hanging around the cafe and working as a cleaner.

Last night an insider said the big question is now who will look after Gus's pet mutt Wellard.

A year ago Mr George was caught on CCTV having a boozy fight with partner Emma Archibald in a Camden street.

The 25-year-old was arrested and later suspended for two months for "bringing the show into disrepute". He eventually received a caution.

SOURCE: http://www.mirror.co.uk/showbiz/2008...9520-20289574/

----------


## Abbie

Awww thats a shame, I like Gus, even though he never really does anything, its just nice thats hes there you know

----------

xxxxxx (20-01-2008)

----------


## Katy

i liked him to, i thought they never really did anything with his character.

----------


## Bryan

LONG overdue, he should have been axed after he finished with Sonia. 

Some dead wood gone at last I see, all we need is the Millers to go and we're sorted. 

I propose Winston takes a more prominant role as street cleaner  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (23-01-2008)

----------


## Perdita

Aww, that is sad, I like Gus, he was always dependable and sensible. Another character they have never done anything with, now they want to get rid.  :Angry:   Can I have Wellard please?   :Angel:

----------


## lizann

good riddance to bad rubbish

----------

Bryan (18-01-2008), Siobhan (18-01-2008), StarsOfCCTV (18-01-2008)

----------


## parkerman

> I propose Winston takes a more prominant role as street cleaner


Hear hear. At least Winston did get to say a few words last week. :Cheer:

----------


## LostVoodoo

poor Gus, never had a good time of it, has he?

i think Jay should look after Wellard, could be good for him.

----------

